# How to Clean Mesh Strainers???



## bobbyjk (Sep 27, 2010)

This may sound like a really odd question from me (I've been a chef over 10 years professionally). I use many various sizes of fine mesh strainers depending on the applications, and always have a problem cleaning them properly. A commercial dishwasher isn't even the ideal choice, as it blasts food particles into the mesh. I cook in a group home now, so we do not even have the luxury of a Hobart washer (its all hand washing. Any tips or trick to properly clean fine mesh strainers is welcomed! Thanks.

[email protected]


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Don't know if there's a right or wrong way. But, fwiw, here's how I do it.

First, holding the strainer upside down, I rap the rim down a time or two. This helps dislodge most left behind material. Then, still upside down, I run it under a hard stream of water, brushing it at the same time. Then, using the brush and hot-soapy, I scrub it the normal way, inside and out; again under running water.

The trick, really, is the stream of water pushing residue out the way it came in, instead of trying to force it the other way.


----------



## bobbyjk (Sep 27, 2010)

thanks, almost what i currently do and it is more or less effective, i still wonder amd sometimes worry because of bacteria. Thanks for the reply.


----------

